# Glen Campbell's swan song



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

He quit performing a while back due to his dementia and this is his final song. Pretty sad.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8TsAh-zYFI[/ame]


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

"I'm Not Gonna Miss You" was penned specifically for the upcoming documentary _Glen Campbell: I'll Be Me_, which opens in New York on October 24th with a wide release to follow. The film features interviews with Bruce Springsteen, Bill Clinton, U2's The Edge, Paul McCartney, Taylor Swift and many more discussing Campbell's impact. Campbell was first diagnosed with Alzheimer's in 2011. The disease has progressed to the point where the Country Music Hall of Fame member was admitted to a special care facility in Nashville in April 2014.

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/v...-im-not-gonna-miss-you-20141012#ixzz3GAs0OOFE


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

This is undoubtedly the saddest song I've ever heard, surpassing even George Jones' "He Stopped Loving Her Today", and one of the most beautiful. Glenn is one of the best ever to take the stage, and his influence will be felt for generations.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> This is undoubtedly the saddest song I've ever heard, surpassing even George Jones' "He Stopped Loving Her Today", and one of the most beautiful. Glenn is one of the best ever to take the stage, and his influence will be felt for generations.


Well said Jim. I think he's telling his family not to worry about him while at the same time he feels lucky knowing he won't worry about his family.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It's sad. Felt a little odd listening to it knowing it's his own reality. 

I have a sister-in-law who is in the fairly late stages of Alzheimer's and it's not something I'd wish on anyone. 

A lot of people have a body that finally gives up while the mind is still fairly sharp and vibrant. And that's sad to see someone like that go. But it's even worse to see someone with what seems like a fairly healthy body lose their mind, slowly, often forgetting nearly everyone they've ever known and nearly every experience they've ever had. 

I have wondered what is really at the root of this disease that seems to have become so much more prevalent in the past 30 years or so.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Bellyman said:


> It's sad. Felt a little odd listening to it knowing it's his own reality.
> 
> I have a sister-in-law who is in the fairly late stages of Alzheimer's and it's not something I'd wish on anyone.
> 
> ...


There is something about people singing about their own demise that makes you think. Here's one Levon Helm wrote and sang about his battle with terminal throat cancer and he had another one titled "When I go away".

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPfFPOTWJl8[/ame]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Such a legacy. I remember his first hit song. Then another, and another.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Beaks my heart-My Husband died 31 months ago-had dementia, due to brain cancer and radiation.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Ceresone.

It was so good and lifting to me to see Jim in Wabash, IN on his tour. He could still sing and play a guitar. Saw his kids perform with him. His daughter inspired me to get busy on the banjo. I wasted no time in getting tickets. I will always, always, always remember what he radiated to his audience. Just...wow.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, have to admit, my eyes teared up a bit. 

What a song, what a story, what a man, what a career, what an ending. 

I am sad to see "The Wichita Lineman" fading off the line.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Wow, have to admit, my eyes teared up a bit.
> 
> What a song, what a story, what a man, what a career, what an ending.
> 
> I am sad to see "The Wichita Lineman" fading off the line.


I guess it is better to remember him like that, then this way after he kneed a officer in the groin in AZ. and spent some time in Sheriff Joe's jail.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So many people who have a great talent and are beloved by millions, still get caught up by their personal flaws and demons. The list is very long. I guess we are all only human. 

I always liked the song Wichita Lineman because one of my favorite uncles actually was a lineman out of Wichita. He slid down a pole in an ice storm and pretty much crumbled his bones from the knees down. He recovered but not 100%.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> I guess it is better to remember him like that, then this way after he kneed a officer in the groin in AZ. and spent some time in Sheriff Joe's jail.


What's with the obviously altered picture? Seems a lot like trolling.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

CraterCove said:


> What's with the obviously altered picture? Seems a lot like trolling.


That is not a altered pic that is his mug shot after being arrested in Phoenix.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2003-11-25-glen-campbell_x.htm


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> So many people who have a great talent and are beloved by millions, still get caught up by their personal flaws and demons. The list is very long. I guess we are all only human.
> 
> I always liked the song Wichita Lineman because one of my favorite uncles actually was a lineman out of Wichita. He slid down a pole in an ice storm and pretty much crumbled his bones from the knees down. He recovered but not 100%.


 If your uncle did like a lineman I knew who body surf skinned a pole I bet in addition to having busted feet and calves from spiking the landing ,he pulled creosote slivers for years and still toted some with him.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> That is not a altered pic that is his mug shot after being arrested in Phoenix.
> 
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2003-11-25-glen-campbell_x.htm


Okay you are forgiven if you actually can't see that is a 'mirror' picture where the face is cut in half and flipped then matched up. That above is the actual picture. I'd be careful about my sources...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Shrek said:


> If your uncle did like a lineman I knew who body surf skinned a pole I bet in addition to having busted feet and calves from spiking the landing ,he pulled creosote slivers for years and still toted some with him.


He never talked about it in my presence. It was a dark time in his life, there were personal problems that blew up afterwards, too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My lovely wife remembers growing up listening to Wichita Lineman and she wondered why there was a song about a football player. That's why I love her so much! Oh yeah, and she has a Master's Degree in Education.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> A lot of people have a body that finally gives up while the mind is still fairly sharp and vibrant. And that's sad to see someone like that go. But it's even worse to see someone with what seems like a fairly healthy body lose their mind, slowly, often forgetting nearly everyone they've ever known and nearly every experience they've ever had.


Yes, much, much worse in my opinion. Alzheimer's - The disease that takes your life, but doesn't kill you. When you have no memory you have no identity, you just exist (not live) in a human form.


----------

